# 7-11 reaps what they sowed



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

You direct your advertising to the very demographic who are now robbing you...reap the whirlwind!









LA area 7-Elevens encouraged to close after string of violence and robberies


Six Los Angeles area 7-Eleven locations were the victims of robberies and gun violence Monday, with corporate leaders encouraging stores across the area to close.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mike Xonox said:


> You direct your advertising to the very demographic who are now robbing you...reap the whirlwind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad news on that. They are closing a big CVS Pharmacy near us supposedly because of too many homeless people hanging around bothering people.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Starbucks will permanently close 16 of its stores in woke cities across the US - including in Seattle, Los Angeles, Portland, Philadelphia and DC - after staff are accosted by customers high on drugs.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KellyDude said:


> Starbucks will permanently close 16 of its stores in woke cities across the US - including in Seattle, Los Angeles, Portland, Philadelphia and DC - after staff are accosted by customers high on drugs.


Bill O'Reilly nailed it this morning on the radio. The George Soros funded big city democrat DA's feel like our current criminal justice system is racist since more black folks go to jail or get shot by the cops more often than white folks. So they dont prosecute..allowing crime to flourish. Resulting in a lot lower quality of life for the non criminal oriented ghetto dwellers and other innocent folks. Its very sad.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Situational Awareness.

Ghetto rats and methbilly's be doing what ghetto rats and methbilly's do. Eject from situation where ghetto rats and methbilly's be.


----------

